# Walmart Roll out new campaign



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Love them or hate them, I have mixed feelings, But, At least they are doing something. They had to admit a problem, and then work towards fixing it.
Can you say the same about Nike, Apple, OR any other big box oultlets?
May not be the perfect answer, but it is working towrds America.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I wouldn't put too much into this. The govt will create more regulations until those jobs go back to China. Then they will brag how they are protecting us.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Big props to WalMart for at least trying. Good paying manufacturing jobs are the foundation of the US economy. Unfortunately, WalMart was a big player in the demise of the US manufacturing machine, but, at least they are trying to amend it. Even if it is just a PR campaign.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I also am on the fence, but If they have sprocket a made america, versus sprocket b made anywhere else, I will buy sprocket a.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Big props to WalMart for at least trying. Good paying manufacturing jobs are the foundation of the US economy. Unfortunately, WalMart was a big player in the demise of the US manufacturing machine, but, at least they are trying to amend it. Even if it is just a PR campaign.


If you want to point fingers for the demise of the U.S. manufacturing machine why leave out the two major contributors, unions with their ever increasing labor costs and protection of bad workers, and a government with high corporate taxes and thousands upon thousands of regulations? If you make a piece of crap and charge more for it then everyone else, then don't be surprised if people choose to buy something else. Don't blame Walmart, blame people who when given a choice of what to buy, didn't choose some overpriced piece of crap.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Why on earth would a company do any kind of heavy manufacturing in the U.S.? Between the tax penalties for those types of businesses and the insane EPA, OSHA and other government regulations not to mention unions, we have made clear those types of businesses are no longer welcome in the U.S. For over 100 years the progressives have been complaining about heavy industry "exploiting" U.S. workers. Now those U.S. workers are no longer being "exploited". I thought this was the utopia they wanted?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't care about the reasons why these things have left our shores. Those jobs need to come back home, those reasons need to be abolished.

If anybody wants to fight for something good, fight for this to happen.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I heard about this ad, and the liberal media's attacking of Mike Rowe over it, but this is my first time seeing it. I hope it's true and it inspires other power house businesses. Walmart can do it if they want. They have the muscle, and lack of union. I just hope it's not only a PR stunt.

(if it turns out to be, I don't believe Mike Rowe will stick around)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice video, but a couple questions ran through my mind as I watched it.

Who is going to own the manufacturing companies? Are they going to be grass roots, American-owned companies?

Initially, who will be able to afford the American-made products? Considering how Americans are tightening their belts as it is, and stores that sell the cheap imported products are closing stores and laying off thousands of employees, is it going to be as simple as the commercial would have it appear?

Sure, it would be great to be able to afford and buy Made in America products, but, it seems to me that it would be necessary to first manufacture and export those products, thereby having the flow of wealth reverse and return to this nation. Considering how we are hamstrung by regulations and how the rest of the world is also financially ill, is this possible?

Just some thoughts. I don't know.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Initially, who will be able to afford the American-made products? Considering how Americans are tightening their belts as it is, and stores that sell the cheap imported products are closing stores and laying off thousands of employees, is it going to be as simple as the commercial would have it appear?


I don't recall the commercial saying or implying that it would be easy. Regardless of who was behind it, it told a story, one that many of the working class generations can relate to (I'd hardly consider this current crop working class). It stated that we need to return to those roots. Then it ended by saying Walmart was committed to helping, by donating some of their massive fortune. It never once suggested that we would just wake up tomorrow and the jobs would be there.



Denton said:


> Sure, it would be great to be able to afford and buy Made in America products, but, it seems to me that it would be necessary to first manufacture and export those products, thereby having the flow of wealth reverse and return to this nation.


We aren't a third world country. We have a lot of advanced technology, and we're responsible for the development and advancement of a lot of that technology. How is it that we cannot figure out how to make a screwdriver at the same cost as the Chinese? Why is it that we're unable to make our own toothbrush and not charge less than something that had to be shipped across an entire ocean on a boat bigger than most of our neighborhoods, burning more fuel in an hour than we'll use in a lifetime? How hard is it to cut four pieces of material and then sew them back together as a t-shirt, then sell it out the front door?

There's no reason we shouldn't be doing these things, and for cheaper than this imported junk costs. I know it will take a lot of work and just like everything else we'll have to write a novel of laws just to get ourselves full circle back to how it was before the novel was conceived, but it can be done. We're supposedly focused on jobs in the political arena... how better to create jobs?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

It is infact already happening. Look at the manufacturing in TN & those places saying no to unions. And you are going to see more of it. Do you want a job or a union boss to pay?

I would much rather see 10 small manufacturing facilities in various states then one large plant.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Flipping on the lights, dusting off the equipment and going to work. Work is a beautiful thing, as Mike said, to be sure, but did we stop working because it began to look ugly to us, or because we didn't want to feel productive. We were told we could roll back the prices (Walmart's slogan) as they rolled the jobs out of the country. Those wonderful replacement jobs for those other jobs that were beneath us never appeared. WE took the bait, and then they gave us the switch. They, being the bought and paid for politicians as well as the talking heads.

Our country is burdened with regulations written by agencies that should not exist, while our elected officials wring their hands and tell us they can do nothing because it is the agencies' fault and not theirs. Meanwhile, we buy products manufactured by Chinese labor; many of the manufacturing "facilities" being labor camps. 

Of course, we have the ability to make a screwdriver, a pair of shoes and a cutting board. We've always had the ability to do this. In my town, we used to manufacture Van Heusen shirts, and they were good shirts. The doors to the plants weren't locked because the workers forgot how to sew. Laws, trade agreements and regulations created by seemingly untouchable agencies made these things happen.

It makes sense to me that these things have to be addressed so that American companies may compete, don't you?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Walmart... the only reason they will do anything for you is to line their own pockets with gold.
If they do anything manufacturing related it will be to put any US manufacturers which are still around and aren't giants out of business. 

Here is what Walmart wants for and from America.

1. Your money
2. Economic Monopoly
3. Slave Labor

Or maybe we just have enough illegal mexican's now who will work for minimal wage rather than what most manufacturing companies at least pay industry standard.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Flipping on the lights, dusting off the equipment and going to work. Work is a beautiful thing, as Mike said, to be sure, but did we stop working because it began to look ugly to us, or because we didn't want to feel productive. We were told we could roll back the prices (Walmart's slogan) as they rolled the jobs out of the country. Those wonderful replacement jobs for those other jobs that were beneath us never appeared. WE took the bait, and then they gave us the switch. They, being the bought and paid for politicians as well as the talking heads.


I can see how that inferred it would be a simple process. If all those factories, warehouses and other buildings still existed, and all we had to do was hang up a "help wanted" sign, we'd be in a pretty good place. I still contend that I don't think they were trying to say that, just trying to get a message across in a minute and a half.

Let's be clear, I am not so naive as to think any corporation the size of Wal-mart has nothing but altruistic philanthropy in mind. There's rarely, if ever, a situation where an entity of that size and power offers money that it can't somehow make that money back in spades. I just think even if it's purely to enjoy some profit line we can't see, if it inspires people to want those things back, it could be a useful catalyst.



Denton said:


> Our country is burdened with regulations written by agencies that should not exist, while our elected officials wring their hands and tell us they can do nothing because it is the agencies' fault and not theirs. Meanwhile, we buy products manufactured by Chinese labor; many of the manufacturing "facilities" being labor camps.


Yet another problem with our system. It's easy to vote for the guy who is preaching he'll defend your 2nd amendment rights, and find out later he's happy to bring unions to every company with 10 or more people. It's easy to vote for the guy who wants less regulations, but thinks the 2nd amendment only applied to muskets or hunters. The worst part of it all is it really doesn't make a lick of difference what they say during their platform, we have nothing in place to hold them accountable when they don't even try to fulfill half of their promises. They know as well as we do, a well written speech next term will explain exactly why they did the complete opposite of what their last speech said they would do.



Denton said:


> Of course, we have the ability to make a screwdriver, a pair of shoes and a cutting board. We've always had the ability to do this. In my town, we used to manufacture Van Heusen shirts, and they were good shirts. The doors to the plants weren't locked because the workers forgot how to sew. Laws, trade agreements and regulations created by seemingly untouchable agencies made these things happen.


I was saying it rhetorically more than anything. We're capable of doing these things. More people need to ask themselves why we're not? I'm not preaching to you, you already understand. I'm just venting that we've let it get to this point. We're comfortable with it.

As I stated before, those reasons we're not doing things for ourselves, they need to be abolished. Not rewritten, and not written over top of. Simply removed.

When there's so many problems, from slowly losing the Constitution to being regulated into economical slavery, what short of a full reset will fix all of this?

It's frustrating.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Government will never allow it. EPA, DNR will not allow you to make things here.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> Walmart... the only reason they will do anything for you is to line their own pockets with gold.
> If they do anything manufacturing related it will be to put any US manufacturers which are still around and aren't giants out of business.
> 
> Here is what Walmart wants for and from America.
> ...


What a load of bs. All business's want your money. They are not charities, and they don't invest their money in order to do you a favor. They all want to get as much business as they can, and last but not least, as for the "slave labor" garbage, there is a reason that the employees keep voting NOT to go union and why when a new Walmort is hiring workers there are lines that seem to go on forever of people lining up to apply.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Walmart ware houses near here pay 10-12 an hour, insurance for entry level no education jobs.
Not going to get rich but were you going to do any better with the skill sets for a walk in the door wage?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

While all businesses (most) are there to make money (there are very few that don't want to be profitable) no business will stay in business long if they do not provide a product or service that is needed and affordable.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Manufacturing may start coming back but it will not be because of labor cost. It will be because of automation. I worked for 25 years in a modern Automotive factory, and if you could walk around in one you would see what is happening. Some lines are now completely automated, I have walked all around a line of 100 or so robots trying to find someone to shut it down on weekends to check something out only to find the operator must be taking a break somewhere. Once blank are loaded into a press they are automatically fed through a transfer press maybe 5 or 6 dies and an entire side panel of a car is stamped in one process. Robots load them in pallets racks and wire guided vehicles will pick them up and take the finished panels to the department where they are need and automatically loaded in the line. Forklifts and drivers have been greatly replaced. There is no human welding on the car body, it is now completely done by spot and mig welding robots (around 2000 of them). It is not even a matter of robots replacing people, the robotic equipment makes humans obsolete something that China will find out no human can hold a 250lb tool like a spot welder and move it with the dexterity that a person can operate a screwdriver. A plant with 6000 workers can produce 2000 cars a day that is including administrative and all office personal. That is 3 people making one car a day in labor from stamping the parts making the engine painting, assembly and driving it to the shipping yard. So manufacturing may come back but it will not employ nearly as many people as it has in the past.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> What a load of bs. All business's want your money. They are not charities, and they don't invest their money in order to do you a favor. They all want to get as much business as they can, and last but not least, as for the "slave labor" garbage, there is a reason that the employees keep voting NOT to go union and why when a new Walmort is hiring workers there are lines that seem to go on forever of people lining up to apply.


I never said that Walmart was the only company to want to take all your money, nor did I say that any of them do it as a favor. But compared to my job working for small companies as a freelancer I get treated pretty damn good compared to most corporate employees. I have never seen lines of employs going to work at a new walmart unless it is the very same people put out of jobs as all the small businesses ****ing shut down due to "rollback savings".

*I hate big anything... government, corporations, organizations, religion etc. Centralization is the quickest way to a one size fits all lifestyle and the death of freedom. * When in society has being different ever been a good thing according to our leadership except when someone can profit off of you?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I never said that Walmart was the only company to want to take all your money, nor did I say that any of them do it as a favor. But compared to my job working for small companies as a freelancer I get treated pretty damn good compared to most corporate employees. I have never seen lines of employs going to work at a new walmart unless it is the very same people put out of jobs as all the small businesses ****ing shut down due to "rollback savings".
> 
> *I hate big anything... government, corporations, organizations, religion etc. Centralization is the quickest way to a one size fits all lifestyle and the death of freedom. * When in society has being different ever been a good thing according to our leadership except when someone can profit off of you?


Don't mind Notsoyoung. He's just on a union-bashing kick. Soon, he will turn on Faux News, and quiet down.


----------

